

Ask HN: Any tips on finding a salaried remote job? UI/UX - marcomassaro

I recently revamped my website and portfolio and am on the lookout for a salaried remote job as a designer (UI/UX). I've freelanced from home for years taking on projects as I find them, but now I want to shift gears a bit and find something stable.<p>Any tips on finding these remote jobs or know any companies? I've been scouring indeed to no avail<p>Thanks!
======
marcomassaro
My site is <http://www.Masswerks.com> FYI

